# Textmaskierungswerkzeug



## severinus (15. Mai 2004)

Hilfe bin am Verzweifeln ! ..

Textmakierungswerkzeug funktionert nicht

Jedes mal wenn ich mit dem cursor in die Ebene klicke ,
maskiert es mir das ganze Bild, (transparentes rot .)
das heisst die geschriebende Schrift ist nicht (transparent rot ) maskiert,
sondern der Hintergrund . 
So ,das ich nichts mit dem Text anfangen kann!

Ist mein photoshop programm defekt , oder kann ich etwas anders einstellen. Was ¨kann ich tun ?

Wäre für Hilfe sehr dankbar

gruss severinus


----------



## ShadowMan (15. Mai 2004)

Ähm, wenn ich ehrlich bin verstehe ich deine Frage nicht ganz! Kann es denn sein das du dich im Maskierungsmodus befindest? Denn das transparente rot ist die Voreinstellung dafür. Drücke einfach mal die Q-Taste und schau was passiert.

Aber der Text liegt in einer seperaten Ebene und ist auch nicht gerastert ja?

Gruß


----------



## Mythos007 (15. Mai 2004)

[^]


----------



## severinus (15. Mai 2004)

Sorry
wahr einen Moment abwesend !

Nochmals zum Thema
Ich möchte einen Text schreiben durch den der hintergrund durchschimmert
aber der Text lesbar bleibt

Nochmal zum Problem: Wenn ich text schreibe ,sollte es mir doch nur diesen
maskieren oder nicht? bei mir ist es umgekehrt ,um die schrift herum ist die maskierung !


----------



## Philip Kurz (15. Mai 2004)

Dann invertierst du die Maske mit Strg+I ...

Das Durchschimmern könntest du evtl. mit einer verringerten Deckkraft erreichen.


----------

